# we miss you cody



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

hi cody, today makes a month since you left us. i sure miss you sweetheart. clipper misses you too. he follows all the trails you made together in the yard and in the house too! im sure your scent still lingers. hooch misses you too! thank you for being such a good brother and buddy to clipper, i know you guys loved each other! thanks for accepting hooch into the family, i know it took a bit, youd rather just had us and clipper, but you did good. thank you for being so loyal and loving to all of us. i miss you greeting me at the door, all the times you made me laugh, smile, comforted me. i just wish i could reach and touch your beautiful face, your furry ears, that wonderful tail! you were and are such a wonderful gift in my life. you know youre forever my heart. you go play, you come to me anytime you want.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

:hugs:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

They leave such a huge void in our hearts when they go to the bridge, and it seems like it takes forever to heal. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

